# My dog ate a mouse...



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:yuck:eewwwwwwwwwwwwww.

not sure what to do, but I'm interested to know.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well raw feeders claim dogs are carnivores so I guess this proves it.  Doubt you will have a problem but call your vet if your worried.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

bump... anyone know what I should do? 

(thanks for the reply Noey)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Not sure. If it was live and your dog caught it, it's fine, but if it was already dead...I'd ask the Vet.

Ours eat all kinds of things...or chew on them if they're dead, but we're in an area where I don't have to worry about anyone putting out poison. Mouse control here is provided by snakes and cats.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ooh Geddy not good. I would think it probably was not poisoned being where it was but...not sure what you should do just in case.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's a link to a discussion on the subject.

http://petmd.com/dog/emergency/digestive/e_multi_anticoagulant_poisoning


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks msdogs1976... off to read now!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Was the mouse near water? Most mouse poisons make the mice dehydrated first so they leave the building and head for water before they die.

Even so, I doubt Geddy ingested enough poison by proxy to have a serious problem. Call your vet before inducing vomiting. There are risks associated with inducing, such as bloat/torsion, dehydration, etc., so unless you have a very good reason to think Geddy's been poisoned, inducing vomiting may be worse than what you're trying to cure.

Keep a very, very close eye on Geddy for the next few days, and check in with your vet.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh goodness... thanks for letting me know! The mouse wasn't very near water... there is a ditch that fills up... but it's about a half mile maybe from where she ate it. I really don't think anyone would drop poison there... but you never know... and with it already being dead I just worry. But I will keep a close eye on her... she's raw fed so her system processes food very quickly. Right now she and Sawyer are horsing around... so she's feeling just dandy! Fingers crossed that all continues along as normal!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well thanks a bunch for the article... it also says DO NOT INDUCE VOMITING... as the poison may cause more harm going back up the esophygus (sp?). So we'll watch for blood and listlessness, etc.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you guys. Let us know tomorrow how it goes.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

We have a big mouse problem at the cabin and Finn has ingested many to his epicurean delight. He pooped a tail once, but he was fine. I doubt the mouse was poisened out in the develpment, but watch carefully.

I wish Dcon had never been invented.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry, just saw this post. I can sympathize with you because our 5 year old has an affinity for picking up road kill on our walks (and he is on leash, he just is very quick and sees it before I can react). It is usually dead squirrel. 
You might want to have a fecal sample tested for parasites in a few weeks and also visibly check the poop for evidence of tapeworm segments. Tapeworms may not show up in fecal testing and the best guide is visual examination while scooping (yuk). We speak from experience:yuck:. 
After another incident a few weeks ago I called the vet clinic and one of the vets suggested looking out for listlessness and other signs of poisoning in case the squirrel ingested rat poison. That's a good idea but not likely since this road kill had tire marks all over it. She also said to look out for stomach distress, obstruction, diarrhea, etc. 
Good luck, hope you don't have any after effects from the mouse incident. I've got one that rolls in the stuff and the other eats it, and either way it's no fun.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Dallas Gold... Geddy also does it all... eats it, and if not that then she's rolling in it :yuck: She ate a dead fish that had washed up on the shore a few weeks back... I wasn't worried about it being poisoned, and she was just fine. But gah... these dogs can sure give you a heart attack!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yuck! I hope she's still feeling fine and the mouse will pass without harm. I don't know what Ike would do if he found a dead animal, but I know he'd chase a live one....I'm scared about copperhead snakes around here, I've found 2 now and I know my boy would stick his nose where it ought not be...=(


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Eww Geddy! My cat brings back dead critters as presents and if she gets the chance Willow uses them as toys to throw around. Yuk.

Hope Geddy is ok.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good old Copper will scarf down anything just about. Possum, squirrel, rat, mouse etc. The ickier the better.:yuck: He even ate a dead bat a few days ago.
He ate part of a large (huge) rat a few years ago. the pest guy had been there a few weeks before and put out mouse poison. Even though I told him to remove it all I wasn't sure he had so I panicked. Called the vet whose receptionist said you had 20 minutes to get here - well they're 20 miles away, but I sure tried.:doh:
The vet said the undigested part in the stomach or intestines would be the part that affected the eater - and that wuold be a fairly small amount. He did check copper's ears (the inside of the flap and skin) and told me to keep an eye on that area since that is where bleeding wuld first show up and hewould have to be treated with vitamin K if he started bleeding.
Sounds like Geddy is fine. Great! I guess we just have to live with a scare now and then.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This thread reminds me of an incident in my neighborhood a few years ago when a family wanted to rid themselves of rats and placed rat bait outside by just throwing them around their home. Several cats and squirrels showed up dead all around the home and some of the cat owners got very upset when they discovered what the homeowners did. This area is heavily treed so squirrels run wild around here. To me the cat owners share a small amount of the blame because they let the cats roam free, despite leash laws that cover all animals, not just dogs, but killing the squirrels like that really bothered me. 

As far as eating the bat, we have had a few bats test positive for rabies in this area. I fear my roadkill "expert" will grab one of those. While he is protected due to his rabies vaccination, I would have to touch the carcass to get it out of his mouth! :yuck:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jax grabbed a dead Starling this morning, but he fetched it to Andy with a proud swagger, so he didn't end up eating any of it. Good thing, since it wasn't the freshest dead Starling I've ever seen.


----------

